
Nine Startup Dreams and Industries Google Crushed in 2009 - woan
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2009/12/30/30venturebeat-nine-startup-dreams-and-industries-google-cr-49804.html#
======
baha_man
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1023975>

